# Latest I can band a lambs tail? And bottlefeeding.



## Kimberley (Mar 2, 2018)

Our neighbor begged us to take these sweet ewe Dorper lambs off their hands as they’ve both been turned down by their mother and they didn’t have the time to bottlefeed them anymore. One is 3 weeks and one is 4 weeks and tails are not docked. I’d like to avoid taking them to the vet to get docked. Is it too late to band them? 
Also the previous owners said they’ve been eating 3X/day 9 oz sheep milk replacer. It doesn’t seem enough to me. Thoughts?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome Kimberly - It is usually done at before 10 days of age so I'm not sure what is the latest you can do it.  Most hair sheep don't really need it but make sure they have their CDT vaccine if you do dock them.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH! So glad you joined us. Congrats on your new family additions.There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Oh, if you haven't done so already, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------

